

Ask HN: How long to commit to your startup? - akg

It's very common that I hear, "most startups fail because the founders gave up too early". Surely, determination and tenacity goes a long way in creating a startup, but at what point do you decide to cut your losses and move on.<p>I find that the more time I put into something the harder it is to leave it behind because there is always that lingering optimism that we are at the cusp of exiting the trough of sorrow.<p>What do you think are good indicators for leaving one's current venture for other opportunities?
======
dwj
I think you really need some traction from the very beginning, otherwise it is
unlikely to be successful.

